
Inside Russia’s Social Media War Machine - hackuser
http://time.com/4783932/inside-russia-social-media-war-america/
======
hackuser
There have been many articles on the subject, but this is an excellent, deep
dive into techniques and technology, including a lot I haven't seen elsewhere.

